# Release help



## tyrod101 (Jul 30, 2014)

When I draw my bow, I like to keep my trigger finger behind the trigger so there is no chance of things going wrong. Once I get at full draw then I will put my trigger finger on the trigger and shoot.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

punching the trigger.. is not a release issue its the shooter..............:cool2:


----------



## ElMuchoHombre (Aug 17, 2013)

Bury the trigger in your finger, second knuckle or so. When you're ready to start your shot, barely touch the trigger, and pull through it. Think of it like putting the trigger in a choke hold, and then slowly strangling it, rather than just walking up and knocking its teeth out.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

the best way to get rid of that punch-a-matic problem is learn to shoot backtension with a hinge release it will take you a year or a little less time to learn to shoot a hinge correctly.once you have mastered the hinge release you will be able to shoot your index finger release and be a much better archer all around.buy these two books idiot proof archery by bernie pellerite and core archery by larry wise. there is no short cut to becoming a better archer, time and practice. good luck


----------



## crwegs28 (Jun 10, 2013)

Using the swept back trigger for that release might help ya.


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

You might try keeping your finger behind the trigger, get your sight lined up. Then with your finger behind the trigger. Slowly touch the back of the trigger and slowly go over the top to the front. Almost like your trying to roll your finger from the back to the front. Then pull ever so slightly. Archery is about doing the same thing over and over so you can be consistent. I use a SCOTT ncs buckle Sabertooth. Best little release out there and Scott quit making it..


----------

